# RR: 159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Perlman, Zukerman, Mehta (cond.), Israel Philharmonic Orchestra	(1982)










2.	Grumiaux, Pelliccia, C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1964)










3.	D. Oistrakh (violin & cond.), I. Oistrakh, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)










4.	Heifetz, Primrose, Solomon (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1956)










5.	Druian, Skernick, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1963)










6.	Kremer, Kashkashian, Harnoncourt (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983)










7.	Brandis, Cappone, Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)










8.	Lin, Laredo, Leppard (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1991)










9.	Huggett (violin & cond.), Beznosiuk, Portland Baroque Orchestra	(1997)










10.	Fischer, Nikolić, Kreizberg (cond.), Netherlands Chamber Orchestra	(2007)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Perlman, Zukerman, Mehta (cond.), Israel Philharmonic Orchestra	(1982)
2.	Grumiaux, Pelliccia, C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1964)
3.	D. Oistrakh (violin & cond.), I. Oistrakh, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)
4.	Heifetz, Primrose, Solomon (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1956)
5.	Druian, Skernick, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1963)
6.	Kremer, Kashkashian, Harnoncourt (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983)
7.	Brandis, Cappone, Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)
8.	Lin, Laredo, Leppard (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1991)
9.	Huggett (violin & cond.), Beznosiuk, Portland Baroque Orchestra	(1997)
10.	Fischer, Nikolić, Kreizberg (cond.), Netherlands Chamber Orchestra	(2007)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

